# Eclipse 3.1M3 verschoben?



## 0xdeadbeef (5. Nov 2004)

Weiß jemand was? Der M3 sollte doch eigentlich gestern schon veröffentlicht werden!?


----------



## bygones (6. Nov 2004)

nö - aber es gibts jetzt jedenfalls 

juhu - und nun werden auch 
    * enumerations
    * static imports
    * varargs
unterstützt !!!


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (7. Nov 2004)

Jau, deshalb habe ich ja auch darauf gewartet


----------



## Beni (7. Nov 2004)

Endlich... *saug* *schlürf*


----------



## bygones (7. Nov 2004)

und der macht das sogar auch noch (also eclipse mein ich)


----------

